
iOS private API for microphone (used by some apps) – why? - ladino
Some Apps can use a private API (which doesn&#x27;t need to ask for permission) in iOS:<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;de&#x2F;app&#x2F;musikmemos&#x2F;id1036437162?mt=8<p>Why does they exist and why is this possible?
======
IBM
Music Memos is made by Apple so they can use private APIs.

